# Cactus pot



## TMAC (Feb 16, 2014)

This is a cactus blank I got from Chris a while back. Made this for my son. Glass over camo glass sound board. Diamond wood striker with Honduran rosewood head.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Kevin (Feb 16, 2014)

That is _all that_ Tim - very nice. Did you laminate the striker - or what does "diamond wood" striker mean?


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 16, 2014)

That turned out nice ! Like the color Chris used @justturnin


----------



## Tclem (Feb 16, 2014)

Awesome call


----------



## TMAC (Feb 16, 2014)

Kevin diamond wood is actually a trade name of this laminated material. Extremely hard material and makes for a great striker. Bought the dowel from Chad Hutcheson and the Honduran rosewood came from Marcus.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TMAC (Feb 16, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> That turned out nice ! Like the color Chris used @justturnin


Chris has some awesome blanks. Hope he comes back to our site soon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## myingling (Feb 17, 2014)

Great looking caller ,,,,wish I had about 3 dozen of them blanks in the stash lol


----------



## TMAC (Feb 17, 2014)

myingling said:


> Great looking caller ,,,,wish I had about 3 dozen of them blanks in the stash lol


You and me both brother. Why don't you make some up and I'll buy from you??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2014)

Beautimous call. You did the blank proud. Chris does great looking blanks.

Ray


----------



## myingling (Feb 17, 2014)

TMAC said:


> You and me both brother. Why don't you make some up and I'll buy from you??


 

I have been realy thinking about it ,,The blanks I got from chris realy did well for the calls and the way he said their was lots prep work for the cactus ,,,,, if I had more room I would have pulled the trigger on the set up already


----------



## TMAC (Feb 17, 2014)

myingling said:


> I have been realy thinking about it ,,The blanks I got from chris realy did well for the calls and the way he said their was lots prep work for the cactus ,,,,, if I had more room I would have pulled the trigger on the set up already


If I can find some the right diameter I am going to give it a shot. I have fabricated a pressure pot so it's worth a try


----------



## Wildthings (Feb 17, 2014)

TMAC said:


> If I can find some the right diameter I am going to give it a shot. I have fabricated a pressure pot so it's worth a try


 He was getting his cactus from AZ or NM from someone on WB. He mentioned his username a few times


----------



## daugher12 (Feb 17, 2014)

I've thought about having a go at making a few of those if I can find the cactus. Not a lot of cacti in Tennessee!

That's a great looking call Tim!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## screaminskullcalls (Feb 22, 2014)

sweet looking pot. That cactus really looks awesome!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

